
I started my own T-shirt company in 24 hours and made $0 - stervy
https://hackernoon.com/i-started-my-own-t-shirt-company-in-24-hours-and-made-0-1330b16e9470?source=linkShare-829d5c865a60-1502916895
======
craterdude
who was actually making the physical shirt and sending it?

~~~
stervy
Printful is the drop shipping company

